# UPDATE-Adopted!TWO 1 year old Golden's need SPECIAL Foster in NYC & surrounding areas



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, thank you for helping them. 
I hope you find the foster home you need soon.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

ugh.... this just breaks my heart. Would help if I could but am at my limit with 3 dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish I was closer and could help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*



Jax's Mom said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Owner surrendered after their 1st litter, these 2 Goldens need a loving and very patient foster.
> 
> ...


Luisa: They are just beautiful. Praying a foster home is found very soon!! What rescue are they with? Do you know Gail Lustig, she used to live in New York. She runs the Goldstock summer camp. She might know of someone who could help.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you Karen, I have reached out to your contact for assistance. I am hoping to speak to the emergency foster today to get more updated info, but Apparently the female is coming along quite well, but the male is still very very afraid. I do believe they both will come out of their shells once they feel love and trust, but as we all know, this takes time, patience, unconditional love and a quiet place.

If everyone would please share this information it would be helpful Please feel free to contact me at 347 776 1704. Again, they are with a rescue (Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue) but do need fosters and/or adopters. 

Thanks,

Luisa


----------



## -ALBUS- (May 5, 2016)

Jax's Mom - wow, thank you for helping spread the word for these two! We don't live in NY but will be keeping them in our thoughts and hope they get in with a great foster family. Please keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*



Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you Karen, I have reached out to your contact for assistance. I am hoping to speak to the emergency foster today to get more updated info, but Apparently the female is coming along quite well, but the male is still very very afraid. I do believe they both will come out of their shells once they feel love and trust, but as we all know, this takes time, patience, unconditional love and a quiet place.
> 
> If everyone would please share this information it would be helpful Please feel free to contact me at 347 776 1704. Again, they are with a rescue (Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue) but do need fosters and/or adopters.
> 
> ...


Luisa: Did Gail reply? Is she trying to spread the word.
Do you know if Heavenly Angels has them or Facebook, or maybe they don't want to put them on there?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So Johnny and Sofia are now with a foster family in NJ who just lost their Golden 2 weeks ago. The only caveat is that they have 4 cats, so lets pray they are OK with them. We will know more as times foes on. I did the reference checks myself and my friend Robin, who adopted another dog (TYSON) from me did the home visit and the family seemed lovely and capable. 

Sofia is doing extremely well adjusting, but Johnny is a bit slower. He has however, made great strides in a few days, so I am quite sure he will do great as long as hes OK with the cats. 

BTW...the foster is foster to adopt if all goes well. Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers!! I will update when I know more.

Thank you

Luisa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*



Jax's Mom said:


> So Johnny and Sofia are now with a foster family in NJ who just lost their Golden 2 weeks ago. The only caveat is that they have 4 cats, so lets pray they are OK with them. We will know more as times foes on. I did the reference checks myself and my friend Robin, who adopted another dog (TYSON) from me did the home visit and the family seemed lovely and capable.
> 
> Sofia is doing extremely well adjusting, but Johnny is a bit slower. He has however, made great strides in a few days, so I am quite sure he will do great as long as hes OK with the cats.
> 
> ...


Luisa: This is such WONDERFUL news about the family in N.J. 
My heart goes out to them on the loss of their Golden. Sounds like Sofia and Johnny might become theirs, sure hope so! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, this is great news. 
Hope they continue to do well.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

***UPDATE***

Johnny and Sofia have been officially adopted by the foster family. They are adjusting well with lots of patience from their new Mom and Dad. They have a trainer in place and feel certain these two will blossom into wonderful pups. 

Thanks for spreading the word.

Luisa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, thanks for the wonderful update and thanks for helping them find a great home. 

I'll update the thread title


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*



Jax's Mom said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Johnny and Sofia have been officially adopted by the foster family. They are adjusting well with lots of patience from their new Mom and Dad. They have a trainer in place and feel certain these two will blossom into wonderful pups.
> 
> ...


Doing the Happy Dance!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

[emoji190][emoji190]❤❤ it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That's great news.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

With love, patience. fun, and especially treats and they'll be all good in no time  Works every time. Bless you for helping them!!


Jax's Mom said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Johnny and Sofia have been officially adopted by the foster family. They are adjusting well with lots of patience from their new Mom and Dad. They have a trainer in place and feel certain these two will blossom into wonderful pups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love a happy ending.


----------

